# She created a rotary cell phone!!



## Marie5656 (Mar 9, 2020)

*This lady was tired of always having to mess with a touch screen every time she wanted to make a call. So, she created a rotary dial cell phone with a dial from an old rotary phone and 3-D printer.  Thing is, young kids these days would not know how to use it. LOL

Rotary cell


*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 9, 2020)

Marie that is the cutest thing. I'd love to have one of those. You are right,my grand kids would have no idea how to use one.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

Someone posted that on here just recently... being a vintage collector I would LUUUURVE one of those


----------

